# YA HOOOO We did it!!!



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2010)

Folks we have just hit 6000 members! This is awesome!!!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 23, 2010)

congrats guys!


----------



## jtstar (Dec 23, 2010)

This just goes to prove what a great forum that we have here let's keep up the good work


----------



## JohnT (Dec 23, 2010)

Does our 6,000th member get a prize (perhaps something from our sponsers)?


----------



## cpfan (Dec 23, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Does our 6,000th member get a prize (perhaps something from our sponsers)?
> you'd be surprised!


Next question - how many of these 6000 members actually visited during the last three months? Or is this not easy to determine?

Steve


----------



## BobF (Dec 23, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Next question - how many of these 6000 members actually visited during the last three months? Or is this not easy to determine?
> 
> Steve


 
My thought exactly!


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 23, 2010)

I was here...


----------



## abefroman (Dec 23, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I was here...



Me too!


----------



## Lurker (Dec 23, 2010)

Gotta tell all potential advertisers.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 23, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Next question - how many of these 6000 members actually visited during the last three months? Or is this not easy to determine?
> 
> Steve



I have wondered how many are still around. If you don't log in after a year are you nixed off???? Curious


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 23, 2010)

So if you become a member, then turn out to be spam, and are deleted, does the number drop by one. Is the real 6,000 member the 6,000 member?


----------



## JohnT (Dec 23, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> So if you become a member, then turn out to be spam, and are deleted, does the number drop by one. Is the real 6,000 member the 6,000 member?



let's not pick any nits.... It's the holidays... lets celebrate!


----------



## BobF (Dec 23, 2010)

JohnT said:


> let's not pick any nits.... It's the holidays... lets celebrate!


 
But John, picking fly shZt out of pepper is such a FUN pass-time!!


----------



## Dugger (Dec 23, 2010)

So just who is the 6000th member or is this a no no to identify someone?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2010)

If you look on the home page at the bottom it shows you; who is on line, newest member, member count and who's birthday it is. Unfortunatley our 6000th member was voted off the island before he even posted (spammer).


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks like we made it back up to the 6001 mark:

Members: 6,001


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2010)

I will get some statistics for you later but I can tell you if you ban them they are erased from the system forever, Dont believe me, watch me ban Dan to test it out!  I will say this, i deleted probably 200 or 300 members when I took over here to rid this site of all the mischief.


----------



## Duster (Dec 23, 2010)

6000+ thats great! does this meen that Dan and Wade now get to buy the house a round 
All in favor --- I


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I will get some statistics for you later but I can tell you if you ban them they are erased from the system forever, Dont believe me, watch me ban Dan to test it out!  I will say this, i deleted probably 200 or 300 members when I took over here to rid this site of all the mischief.



 Funny man that Wade is! I have banned about 5 people in the last several weeks alone myself (these are all new members soliciting spam).


----------



## jtstar (Dec 23, 2010)

I think this means all 6000 of yes are suppose to show up at Dans house and have a party


----------



## Arne (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey jtstar, where the heck is concord, nebr?? Thought I knew where most all the towns are here. Take care and Merry Christmas, Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2010)

Come on Arne, everyone knows its about 135 miles north of Lincoln. Heck are you new to this state?


----------



## jtstar (Dec 24, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Come on Arne, everyone knows its about 135 miles north of Lincoln. Heck are you new to this state?



Well Dan you are pretty close yes Arne we located in northeast Nebr. thirty miles west of Sioux City Iowa on hwy. 20 and six mile south on hwy. 116


----------



## Arne (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok, just never played up in that part of the state very much. Mite have to roadtrip up there this spring just to see. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Dec 24, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Come on Arne, everyone knows its about 135 miles north of Lincoln. Heck are you new to this state?



Yep Dan, new to the state in 1949, thought I have been most everywhere here, but missed that spot. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2010)

Arne said:


> Yep Dan, new to the state in 1949, thought I have been most everywhere here, but missed that spot. Arne.



 and thank heavens I had goggle map, like I would know where it is!


----------



## jtstar (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Arne pm me if you take that road trip I will make sure I have a bottle chilled


----------



## Arne (Dec 25, 2010)

Will do, but gonna wait til it gets much nicer out. My soninlaw comes from Hardington and they went up there last nite. Said the roads wernt too bad, but am glad they made it safely. So far it is a nice Christmas, brown grass here, no snow, but makes it nicer for driving. Take care and have a Merry Christmas. Arne.


----------

